# Rob Trott



## toto

Does anyone know if his show is still on, and if you can get it on a syndicated channel? Sorta liked his show.


----------



## williewater99

:coolgleam Yes it is. I saw it on the Detroit area PBS station last weekend. When Rob sticks to "Great Lakes" stories the show is O.K., but it kind of bothers me when he does a story from Australia and uses it on "Great Lakes Outdoors". Just my opinion and a small pet peeve. There's constant stories he can do from the Great Lakes region, and I don't just mean Michigan.


----------



## CHASINEYES




----------



## dankoustas

PBS has Michigan OUt of Doors followed by Rob Trotts show on Saturday mornings.


----------



## loweboats

yes he is still on, but his show still sucks


----------



## toto

When I said I liked it, it isn't because I find it interesting, I find it humorous. Second only to the late great Fred Trost.


----------



## loweboats

The difference between Fred and Rob, Fred had a personality...Rob is just a goofy man. Granted, I am jealous as hell of anyone that has their own show, but really? Rob Trott?


----------



## toto

Yep, just what I'm talkin about.


----------



## dsmithgall

loweboats said:


> yes he is still on, but his show still sucks


His voice annoyes the hell out of me, he is a goofball.
Would be nice to run your own show though-


----------



## thousandcasts

Rob: So what can we expect from today's hunt?

Guide: Well, we gots a couple big bucks in the herd, so we'll just chase 'em into that corner of the fence where they cain't get out, and you just take yer pick of the one you wants! 

Rob: Sounds like a good time, let's get started! 

cue the music...


----------



## frenchriver1

At least he doesn't laugh his way through every show like he used to, everything was a reason to laugh!!!!


----------



## Kevin_D

Watched his program the other night . He was with Bob Perky(Canada I believe) Seemed like every fish HE (Rob)had on was" Oh thats a NICE fish, few seconds later Oh thats a nice fish, over and over and over. You get my drift. Couldn't finish watching the rest.I do pray that Susie overcomes her illness though.


----------



## loweboats

Yes, Susie is a sweetheart. Someone mentioned above me about Rob always laughing through the show...How about Kyle Randall? Now that guy is annoying. Holy smokes


----------



## grouly925

loweboats said:


> Yes, Susie is a sweetheart. Someone mentioned above me about Rob always laughing through the show...How about *Kyle Randall*? Now that guy is annoying. Holy smokes


I like the show, and since I don't have cable I can't completely hate any hunting show on regular TV, but does he always have to refer to the camera? "If the cameras on and we're making numbers...." He acts like he the camera is hurting the hunt when its probably the only reason he is really out hunting?


----------



## MERGANZER

loweboats said:


> The difference between Fred and Rob, Fred had a personality...Rob is just a goofy man. Granted, I am jealous as hell of anyone that has their own show, but really? Rob Trott?


 
Fred had personality????????????

Ganzer


----------



## Biggsy

The thing that annoys me the most is that Rob has Preston Mann on about every other show. One of them is annoying enough but put both together and its time to change the station. 
Now Fred Trost that was entertaining. For the first ten years of the show the guy never could catch or kill anything. Then the show started to use guides, preserves and charters and he then started acting like he was the greatest outdoorsman in Michigan. That was until the dreaded deer lure scent scandel that took him down. I actually watched that show and he used a big jar of his own pee to prove it was as good as the store bought stuff.


----------



## MPT

Watch it Biggsy BuckS*** lure co. might hunt you down and then E Sarp would write your obit.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Robs been recycling heavy lately. In general his show has always sucked, but that doesn't make him a bad person.

Best wishes to Susie!


----------



## Mags

Rob Trott's show is ok at best. Even with all the positive/negative aspects of Fred Trost, I sure do miss him and his show. RIP Fred.........you were one of a kind.


----------



## jlock

I have talked to him a few times at the Outdoorama's and found him to be very arrogant. The guy is a idiot and his dogs are horrible !! Rather watch corn grow than his show.


----------

